
Inkjet-Based Circuits at Fraction of Time and Cost - atpaino
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2013/11/05/georgia-tech-develops-inkjet-based-circuits-fraction-time-and-cost
======
zxcvgm
This is handy for quick prototyping, but it seems that you can't solder on the
parts and have to use "conductive double-sided tape or silver epoxy adhesive"
instead.

To etch a PCB, the typical process is to (1) print a photo mask, (2) transfer
it using photolithography or toner transfer, (3) dissolve away the exposed
copper, and optionally drill holes. The coolest hack I've seen skips step (1)
and (2) by directly "printing" onto the PCB using a UV laser, thus reducing
the number of steps down to 2.

[http://hackaday.com/2012/08/09/exposing-pcbs-with-a-home-
mad...](http://hackaday.com/2012/08/09/exposing-pcbs-with-a-home-made-laser-
printer/)

~~~
akavel
There was some related method mentioned recently on hackaday too, reportedly
somewhat easier, where a guy in steps 1-2 prints with inkjet, and then dusts
some toner over the ink and bakes the result in an oven. Never really got into
hardware yet, but might help someone:

[http://hackaday.com/2013/11/02/perfect-pcbs-with-an-
inkjet-p...](http://hackaday.com/2013/11/02/perfect-pcbs-with-an-inkjet-
printer/)

------
wuschel
As always, university press super hype press releases without any useful
hyperlinks. This must be corrected:

Lit:

    
    
      http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2493486
      http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090233237
    

Interesting read, but then again I agree that this is a prototype only
protocol with little use because of the fragile nature of the circuits. And as
for prototyping, aren't there software suites around that bring sufficient
capability in this regard?

------
crb3
How conductive? Relatively high-resistance can be worked around for CMOS
logic- and MCU-based circuits (mainly high RC constants), but analog that has
to be built with high-decade resistances is likely to be noise-prone and
flaky, and forget power sections, they'll have to be built on conventional
glass-epoxy and hooked up with flex-edge headers.

The lack of a good gas-tight bond between component and conductor is also
problematic: silver tarnishes. Silver-clad switch contacts can be made self-
wiping, but not static contacts. Absent some kind of hot-weld method, I can
just see SMD parts popping off of flex-circuits.

This is a promising start to a new base-level technology, but it's got a ways
to go before it's ready for the R&D lab as a tool rather than a patient. I
look forward to seeing these issues overcome.

------
voltera
You guys should check out Voltera
([http://volterainc.com](http://volterainc.com)). We are working really hard
to make this a reality. :)

~~~
Keyframe
Are there any details on that page or just a signup form?

------
zafka
They say for $300.00 but neglect to say where to get the ink. Large amounts of
appreciation to anyone who finds out.

~~~
Palomides
in the paper they say they use an ink that costs ~$200 for 100mL.

Specifically, "Mitsubishi NBSIJ-MU01"

~~~
zafka
Thanks, I emailed the address on the G tech Press release, but that might be a
journalism major.

------
ck2
The ability to print circuits seems even more exciting than 3D printing to me.

(now if you could combine the two...)

~~~
guizzy
Well... [http://hackaday.com/2013/11/07/3d-printing-with-metal-at-
hom...](http://hackaday.com/2013/11/07/3d-printing-with-metal-at-home/)

------
sbierwagen
Conductive ink is conductive, but not _very_ conductive:
[http://c1qfxugcgy0.tumblr.com/post/58354457557/girlprince-
ky...](http://c1qfxugcgy0.tumblr.com/post/58354457557/girlprince-
kylogram-8bitfuture-bare)

~~~
Palomides
that stuff is completely different (and far less conductive); it (afaict) uses
graphite powder, this uses silver nanoparticles that fuse together.

------
paulgr
This sounds very promising. If we add different inks that are semi conducting
and resistive, we could actually print out whole circuits with components.
Probably still a few years before this becomes reality.

------
andyidsinga
this is awesome - we'll soon be to a point where a person can prototype 100
units of a thing-of-the-internet in a weekend > circuit, mechanical and
software.

------
theunixbeard
If a more sturdy method for securing the chips is devised, this technique
would also be a huge boon for wearable/flexible electronics! Any ideas?

------
zwieback
Probably works much better with piezo printers than thermal inkjet printers.
The article points that out but doesn't go into detail.

~~~
zafka
I am not even familiar with piezo printers,I guess I have even more fun stuff
to look up.

------
jerryhuang100
Instead of inject printers, is it possible to use a laser printer but use
graphene / MoS2 nanotube in the cartridge?

------
boulderdash
Been waiting for this, since the first articles like this appeared about 30
years ago.

